# Боль в пояснице и ногах



## Irina101 (3 Май 2022)

Добрый день!

Прошу подсказать какое выбрать лечение

МРТ от 3 мая

Мне 57 лет

Сильно беспокоит боль в ногах, в поясничной области, хромота


----------



## La murr (3 Май 2022)

@Irina101, здравствуйте! 
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Irina101 (9 Май 2022)

Кто то из врачей может дать рекомендации по лечению ?


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2022)

@Irina101, для того, чтобы врачи ответили в теме, нужно показать снимки, а не только заключение.
Докторам нужно больше информации.


----------

